
Real-Time Lightning Map - ekurutepe
http://www.lightningmaps.org/realtime?lang=en
======
mrjj
Is it possible to detect gunshots the similar way?

~~~
ekurutepe
they use antennas with a special amplifiers to detect electrical field changes
caused by lightning strikes. Since they know where these antennas are they're
able to triangulate the lightning strikes using the time delta between
stations.

If you setup a lot of microphones to pickup gunshot sounds, you should be able
to triangulate them as well. I would guess that you would need many more
stations though, since acoustic signals don't propagate as well electrical
signals.

